# What do people do regards Lily Inlet in shallower tanks



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Jul 2012)

Hey guys,

Just wondering what you do when you have a high substrate level at the back of the tank? or a shallow tank itself when you require 17mm Lily pipe inlets.  

I was particularly interested Cal Aqua Labs Influx X3

Does the 'Total' length in description mean from the bottom of the inlet to the top? or all the way round to the connection point?

Regards


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Jul 2012)

Like Ideally, where I want the pipe to be situated in a back corner. The substrate is only 20-25cm from rim. 

Meaning if I bought this CAL aqua lily pipe, it would fit but with 4'' of glass pipe over the tank rim wouldn't it? If so thats ridiculous.

I need a large filter as it maximises flow. 

If I bought the lily pipe I could situate it in the centre of the 'valley' at the back couldn't I?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Jul 2012)

why not make one from the rest of the acrylic mate?  tricky bit is cutting slots cleanly.. you can drill holes though.  
You'll enjoy acrylic mate, doesnt break and stays cleaner for longer.  I have to clean my glass pipes about every 3 weeks before it gets dirty enough to annoy me, acrylic goes about 5 weeks.  
I dont know why companies arent making them... i appreciate that glass feels nice and but im not nervous cleaning the acrylic, im a bit club handed at the best of times unless i concentrate


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Jul 2012)

Its getting acrylic to look good enough
 Though Iain  

You think a glass lily in the center would be a bad thing? I suppose i should reduce the chance of dead spots?


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jul 2012)

Hi Nat
You can get Nano lily pipes that take the 12/16mm tubing..approx lenght 6 inches with a overhang of 4 inches. :arrow: http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... ux-f1-13mm
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering what you do when you have a high substrate level at the back of the tank? or a shallow tank itself when you require 17mm Lily pipe inlets.
> 
> ...



The full lenght is from the top of the u bend to the end of strainer.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Jul 2012)

Hey hoggie, 

Thanks for replying. I thought so, I actually  have them exact pipes on my ADA mini M ha!

What do you reckon on putting the inflow in the middle?


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jul 2012)

Hi Nat
Its a bit of trial and error....if you don't have any live stock you can ramp up the Co2.
I would try it first...for a few weeks to see if there is any negatives regarding the plants.
hoggie


----------



## clonitza (24 Jul 2012)

Hi Nathaniel,

I'm using an Eheim 2075 with adapters for 12/16 tubing and 13mm gUSH lilys, and the flow is perfect for my 70x35x30 tank.

http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/tool ... -13mm.html
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/tool ... m-207.html

Or you can go for the gUSH 17mm ones and place them both on the left front side. The price is a lot lower than Cal Aqua and the quality is great, also the inlet is 5cm shorter and might fit in the back.

Mike


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Jul 2012)

Sorry hoggie,

Do you mean the lily outlet? (the one that is pouring water back in?)

As i have made a full length acrylic sparybar.

I mean the 'strainer' inlet to filter. I think its purely atheistic in the middle.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Jul 2012)

Thanks for your time mike, i ideally didnt want to use any reducers but that is looking like a more likely scenario.

I love Cal aqua gear though


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Sorry hoggie,
> 
> Do you mean the lily outlet? (the one that is pouring water back in?)
> 
> ...


 
 I thought you were going to purchase a outflow pipe  
I would put it were you get easy access to it...or leave enough tubing to move it about.
I usually put it in the corner.
hoggie


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jul 2012)

I see your all talking about lily pipes from gUSH or ADA or other well known brands but I couldn't help noticing the pricing to all these lily pipes. I have a set of 16-17mm lily pipes on my 3ft planted aquarium and I got the inlet and outlet glass piping from eBay. think together it was 29.99 for the set. these seem to work absolutely fine. I was wondering if there maybe some shorter versions for you on eBay. I know they maybe shipped from china or Malaysia but for me they are great. still glass and still beautiful


----------

